# Effective squirrel repellent?



## Jeff_MI84

Is there anything reliable to rid the lawn of squirrels? I've tried cayanne/ red pepper flakes and more recently some fake owls (scares the stray cats).


----------



## Monocot Master

Yes. Live trap them, then take them for a trip to the "Pool"


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Monocot Master would it be beneficial to see if my city has laws/ ordinances against doing that? I know I can't do that with stray cats.


----------



## dicko1

It's probably going to be a state law, not city.

Here in Illinois squirrels are a protected species.

"It shall be unlawful for any person at any time to take, possess, sell, or offer for sale, propagate, or release into the wild, any of these wild birds (dead or alive) and parts of wild birds (including, but not limited to, their nests and eggs), wild mammals (dead or alive) and parts of wild mammals, including their green hides contrary to the provisions of this Act. However, nothing in this Act shall prohibit bona-fide public or state scientific, educational or zoological institutions from receiving, holding, and displaying protected species that were salvaged or legally obtained."

https://www.animallaw.info/statute/il-protected-species-article-ii-game-protective-regulations


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Good to know.


----------



## Monocot Master

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Monocot Master would it be beneficial to see if my city has laws/ ordinances against doing that? I know I can't do that with stray cats.


My original comment was a bit tongue-in-cheek . But trapping may be an option depending on state and local regulations. With the possible option of live release somewhere else. But there again, regulations may apply. If you have a large squirrel population, trapping is not likely to help.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Monocot Master yeah I've read how new squirrels will move into the vacant trees in no time.


----------



## Green

I would try spraying the lawn area you're concerned about with a mix of the cayenne pepper you mentioned, plus peppermint oil and a little dish soap (penetrant) or maybe spreader sticker (e.g. NIS). Results may vary.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Green would any of those potentially damage the lawn?


----------



## Green

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Green would any of those potentially damage the lawn?


Nope. I just applied those plus castor oil at 4oz per thousand last week and last year for voles, and then a rtu aerosol can product with similar ingredients today at the perimeters for mice. No plant damage. But avoid antibacterial soap. That could cause problems to soil. Also, too much cayenne powder could clog your sprayer. Just a pinch per gallon. Use a cheap sprayer and remove the filters. Warm water and keep it agitated.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Sunflower seeds don't repel them atall.
Cayanne mixed with seed slows them but does stop them in my experience.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Green I hope to try that soon.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@BobLovesGrass my squirrels don't dig in the snow. Yours look relentless.


----------



## dicko1

Whats more effective than Cayanne pepper is Cayanne pepper oil. More of it sticks to the seed than the powder.

https://www.amazon.com/Coles-FS16-Flaming-Squirrel-16-Ounce/dp/B003XR9QWA/ref=sr_1_4?crid=BLR12YJ5NBLL&keywords=cayenne+pepper+oil+bird+food&qid=1641433867&sprefix=cayenne+pepper+oil+bird+food%2Caps%2C109&sr=8-4

However, when I used it, the squirrels would eat some seed, make a face, rub their mouths on the ground, writhe around in what looked like agony and then just came back for more. It just slowed them down for just an instant.

Nothing stopped them. I even tried an electrified feeder. That worked for a while until one day I found one inside the feeder gorging itself on pure sunflower seed goodness. That was the straw that broke the camels back. I took down the feeder and stopped feeding the birds, ummm, I mean squirrels.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @BobLovesGrass my squirrels don't dig in the snow. Yours look relentless.


I should be clear, at this point I am not really deturing them. Is an oak they are under, one property line is black walnuts.
Enough hawk pressure around they don't spend all day put in the open like that.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@BobLovesGrass oh okay. Wish I had hawks.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Took the puppy out the other day and 3 either red shoulder or broadwing hawks took off. Betting they were lured by the songbirds and squirrels, as well as the rabbits living in the forsythia.
We have lots of critters and predators, have to keep the chickens locked up.


----------



## ABC123

Any of you try the spinning squirrel feeder?


----------



## BobLovesGrass

The ones with ears of corn like wheel spokes or do you mean the bird feeder that spins the perch when something heavy as a squirrel jumps on to eject them?


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland

In my experience growing fruit the only effective repellant is elimination. It is illegal to transport squirrels so I bought a forestry squirrel trap. Looks like a tube with an oversized mouse trap in it. 30 squirrels later and they have left my orchard alone. If you set the trap to have a hair trigger it is instant kill, I don't have the heart to use the garbage can full of water.


----------

